# Steam: Ich habe keine Schrift?!



## thecroatien (28. August 2008)

Guten Abend....
ich wollte grade, so nachm rumsurfen, ne Runde HL2: Dm zoggn.
Steam gestartet;
Doch wo zum ****** ist die schrift, ich kann weder das ok lesen zum bestätigen zum einloggen oder was acuh immer da Steht,
noch meinen Nicknamen oder sonstwas.
Ok das mit dem Einloggen, habe ich auch so geschafft,
Doch auch in Steam oder im Spiel dann selbst, habe ich einfach keine schrift, ich sehe zwar alles und so aber nirgends steht was?!

Ich habe das Prob schonmal gehabt, jedoch stand ich grade davor meinen PC neu zu installen, danach ging es wieder.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung?

habs schon gelöst sry.
Pls löschen oder so.
wenn jemand das gleiche prb hatt solla mal ne Pm schreiben 
TUT MIR SORRY!

Umso schneller eine Lösung kommt umso dankbarer wäre ich.

PS:
Systemstart noch steam neustart haben nix gebracht

Gruß
Axel


Edit:
habs schon gelöst sry.
Pls löschen oder so.
wenn jemand das gleiche prb hatt solla mal ne Pm schreiben 
TUT MIR SORRY!


----------



## kays (14. September 2008)

Woran lag es denn nun ?


----------



## maGic (14. September 2008)

Steam ist echt blöd. Ich hab schaunze übervoll.
denn Spiele startet nicht immer und nervt.

Ist nur ein größte Schrott ,die aus code bestehten.
Ich kaufe nie wieder Produkte , die mit Steam versaut wurden


----------



## Potman (14. September 2008)

Ich habe auch Probleme mit Steam unter Vista x64... Bei mir wird die Spiele liste nicht mehr angezeigt, da steht immer dran: Steam-Spiele-Updates werden überprüft. Und irgendwann hängt es sich auf und ich muss es beenden. Jetzt kann ich kein einziges Spiel mehr der Orange Box zocken. Das kotzt total an!!!


----------



## maGic (14. September 2008)

Dann kauft keine Spiele mit Steam mehr


Macht mal Boykott gegen produkte mit Steam


----------



## kays (14. September 2008)

Seit dem Half Live 2 raus kam habe ich Steam und noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. Im gegenteil ich finde es sehr nützlich da man nicht dauernd nach Updates suchen muß denn das übernimmt Steam für mich.


----------



## maGic (14. September 2008)

Du hast Glück. 
Schau mal bei google.de

da ist Steam unbeliebt


----------



## niLe (14. September 2008)

Jop, ich benutze Steam auch schon viele Jahre und es hat bisher noch nie gezickt, sowohl unter XP 32/64 als auch unter Server 2k8 x64. Zudem erleichtert es einem die Handhabung und Reinstallation der Spiele enorm, ein Passwort und ein Account für alle Spiele - keine zerkratzten Installations DVDs, kein DVD-im-Laufwerk-Zwang, keine verlorenen Seriennummern, kein EA, das mir sagt, mehr als 3mal installieren ist nicht 



> Bei mir wird die Spiele liste nicht mehr angezeigt, da steht immer dran: Steam-Spiele-Updates werden überprüft.



Wie jetzt? Kenne diese Nachricht nicht, kannst du mal einen Screen machen?



> Steam ist echt blöd. Ich hab schaunze übervoll.
> denn Spiele startet nicht immer und nervt.
> 
> Ist nur ein größte Schrott ,die aus code bestehten.
> Ich kaufe nie wieder Produkte , die mit Steam versaut wurden




Wenn ich mir dein Geschreibsel so anschaue, fällt mir immer diese alte Weisheit ein:



> 90% der Probleme sitzen zwischen Monitor und Rückenlehne



gefolgt von dem frommen Gebet:



> Lieber Gott lass mich mein Dummes Maul halten bis ich weiss wovon ich rede!



MfG...


----------



## thecroatien (14. September 2008)

Aso ,ja
naja Steam nervt mich auch ein wenig......
Das Prob war, das Steam, kp wie, die schriftdateien, Verblödet hat, sprich ich musste sie mir neu herunterladen und neu installieren, danach ging es wieder ohne Probs.

Naja...wers Versteht

ASo, gut finde ich an Steam, das es HL2 Deathmatch gratis gibt.

Der rest naja......

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Potman (15. September 2008)

niLe schrieb:


> Jop, ich benutze Steam auch schon viele Jahre und es hat bisher noch nie gezickt, sowohl unter XP 32/64 als auch unter Server 2k8 x64. Zudem erleichtert es einem die Handhabung und Reinstallation der Spiele enorm, ein Passwort und ein Account für alle Spiele - keine zerkratzten Installations DVDs, kein DVD-im-Laufwerk-Zwang, keine verlorenen Seriennummern, kein EA, das mir sagt, mehr als 3mal installieren ist nicht



Ich hab nur ne DSL-lite Leitung... also das mit dem Updates herunterladen, kann sich sehr lange ziehen... und Spiele brauch ich erst garnicht runterladen, da sitz ich ewig dran.  

Und allein schon die Vorraussetzung das man Internet *braucht* um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können ist finde ich völliger Blödsinn. Nicht jeder PC is am Netz.

Ich weis ja nicht was du mit deinen DVDs machst aber bei mir war noch nie ne SpieleDVD so zerkratzt das ich das Spiel nicht mehr spielen/installieren konnte. Beim "DVD-im-Laufwerk-Zwang" gibts auch abhilfe .


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

Potman schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne DSL-lite Leitung... also das mit dem Updates herunterladen, kann sich sehr lange ziehen... und Spiele brauch ich erst garnicht runterladen, da sitz ich ewig dran.
> 
> Und allein schon die Vorraussetzung das man Internet *braucht* um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können ist finde ich völliger Blödsinn. Nicht jeder PC is am Netz.
> 
> Ich weis ja nicht was du mit deinen DVDs machst aber bei mir war noch nie ne SpieleDVD so zerkratzt das ich das Spiel nicht mehr spielen/installieren konnte. Beim "DVD-im-Laufwerk-Zwang" gibts auch abhilfe .



Das ist natürlich ein Nachteil mit dem "ON" sein um die Spiele auch Spielen zu können. 
Als ich mir damals half Live 2 zulegte wusste ich nicht das ich dafür Internet brauche um Spieldateien freischalten zu lassen. Da ich zu der zeit noch ein Modem hatte mit sage und schreibe 56KB/s könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie lange es gedauert hat alles runterzuladen. Und an meine Telefonrechnung zu dieser zeit möchte ich gar nicht mehr denken, das habe ich schon erfolgreich verdrängt.


----------



## niLe (15. September 2008)

> Ich hab nur ne DSL-lite Leitung... also das mit dem Updates herunterladen, kann sich sehr lange ziehen... und Spiele brauch ich erst garnicht runterladen, da sitz ich ewig dran.



Nun gut, aber das Update Problem hat ja nichts direkt mit Steam zu tun, mann kann Steam ja schließlich auch anweisen, keine Updates herunterzuladen. Und die Spiele kannst du ja auch über die Original DVD installieren, wenn du sie nicht direkt in Steam gekauft hast.



> Und allein schon die Vorraussetzung das man Internet braucht um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können ist finde ich völliger Blödsinn. Nicht jeder PC is am Netz.



Natürlich ist nicht jeder PC am Netz. Aber für jeden Spieler, bis auf die Leute, die ausschließlich SinglePlayer Spiele im out-of-the-box Zustand spielen, ohne Mods oder Updates, lohnt es sich, den Spiele PC ans Internet anzuschließen. 
Hinzu kommt ja auch, dass jeder Publisher Spiele seine auf irgendeine Art schützen will und zumindest ich persönlich logge mich lieber schnell in einen Account ein, als mir als "Kopierschutz" betitelte RootKits installieren zu müssen.



> Ich weis ja nicht was du mit deinen DVDs machst aber bei mir war noch nie ne SpieleDVD so zerkratzt das ich das Spiel nicht mehr spielen/installieren konnte.



Jaja, auch lagere meine Spiele DVDs nicht offen und ohne Hülle in der Besteckschublade  Aber allein schon, dass ich auf Gedeih und Verderb auf einen nunmal nicht allzu resistenten Datenträger angewiesen bin, ist für mich ein K.O. Argument. Zumal man gerade bei alten Spielen auch mal eine CD verlieren kann...



> Beim "DVD-im-Laufwerk-Zwang" gibts auch abhilfe .



Abhilfe gibt es immer, auch für Steam. Nur bringt das in beiden Fällen immer nicht wegzudiskutierende Nachteile mit sich.
Aber lassen wir diesen Aspekt....


Diese Diskussion kann man vermutlich beliebig weiter führen,der eine mag das lieber, der andere jenes. Aber maGics "Argumentation" konnte man ja so nicht stehen lassen


----------



## Potman (15. September 2008)

Hätt ich jetzt statts DSL-lite zb. das 6000er DSL, hätte ich da keine Probleme mehr mit Updates oder Spiele über Steam kaufen und ziehn. 

Als HL2 neu rausgekommen war und ich mir das Spiel gekauft hatte musste ich feststellen das man es nicht ohne I-Netzugang installieren konnte. Damals hatte ich noch kein Netz an meinem eigenen PC . Da ich noch bei meinen Eltern wohne und mein Vater nix von DSL hielt hat es ein wenig Überredungkunst gekostet. Aber das Ende vom Lied war das ich das HL2 wieder verkauft habe.


----------



## niLe (15. September 2008)

> Als HL2 neu rausgekommen war und ich mir das Spiel gekauft hatte musste ich feststellen das man es nicht ohne I-Netzugang installieren konnte.



Sorry, aber da kann ich dich nicht wirklich bemitleiden. Auf der Packung steht hinten unter den Systemanforderungen fett "Internet Hi-Speed" und noch einmal ausgeschrieben, dass eine Internetaktivierung erforderlich ist.


----------



## Potman (15. September 2008)

Jup das habe ich dann auch gemerkt  Erst hab ich gedacht das ich es irgendwie hinkriege.


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

niLe schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da kann ich dich nicht wirklich bemitleiden. Auf der Packung steht hinten unter den Systemanforderungen fett "Internet Hi-Speed" und noch einmal ausgeschrieben, dass eine Internetaktivierung erforderlich ist.



UND ? Ich studiere auch nicht jede Packung wenn ich mir ein neues Spiel kaufe. Und zu der zeit als Half-Live2 raus kam war es auch noch nicht gang und gebe das man seine Spiele über das I-Net Freischalten/Aktivieren lassen muß. Von daher haben da bestimmt noch nicht alle drauf geachtet....

Aber ist ja auch egal denn darum ging es ja auch nicht in dem tread


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Dezember 2010)

Ach das kotzt mich jetzt aber höllisch an. Statt eine Lösung für das Problem mit Steam wird hier nur über Steam herum geflamed. Wieso löscht man solche Threads nicht??? Geholfen hat mir das nun echt Null das Steam schlecht ist und bla bla bla.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Dezember 2010)

du vergewaltiger *15-9-2008*
zu deinen problem
taskmanager aufmachen,steam prozess beenden,dienste steam dll beenden.
dann grafikkartentreiber runter
dann neustart,grafikkartentreiber drauf.
dann neustart
steam starten.wenn das nicht hilft, liegt es am benutzerkonto
gehe zu benutzerkontensteuerung, deaktiviere UAC
danach  neustart
dann starte steam wenn es dann immernoch nicht geht
bei benutzerkonten, neues benutzerkonto erstellen,admid
einloggen steam starten,wenn es dann geht,haste ein Problem mit der regestry.Dann suche mal nach benutzerkonto fehlerhafte darstellung von checkboxen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube ich bin Musterhaft weil man sieht das ich VORHER die Suchfunktion genutzt habe und nicht einfach wild drauf los geschrieben habe. Leider war das was ich gefunden habe eher ein Reinfall und das wollte ich hier zum Ausdruck bringen. 

Das Problem wurde gelöst. Scheinbar fehlte in den Steam Fonts oder im Windows Fonts die Tahoma Schrift die ich mir herunter geladen habe und in den Steam Fonts Ordner und in den Windows Fonts Ordner kopiert habe. Habe dazu aber mindest 3 Anläufe gebraucht bis Vista das mal gerafft hat was ich wollte.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Dezember 2010)

tja systemfehler,sowas kenne ich auch von XP.aber diese Schrift ist die Systemschrift,das hätte dir eher auffallen müssen.
zur forensuche so antike threads braucht man nicht heraus zu suchen.
die Forensuche benutzt man um nicht für ein dasselbe thema  wie bsp COD bo probleme extra nenn thread aufmacht.
man sollte schon mal auf datum schaun


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Dezember 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> tja systemfehler,sowas kenne ich auch von XP.aber diese Schrift ist die Systemschrift,das hätte dir eher auffallen müssen.
> zur forensuche so antike threads braucht man nicht heraus zu suchen.
> die Forensuche benutzt man um nicht für ein dasselbe thema  wie bsp COD bo probleme extra nenn thread aufmacht.
> man sollte schon mal auf datum schaun


Ja hab verstanden, niemand schlägt gerne auf einer toten Sau ein 

Systemfehler würde ich es trotzdem nicht nennen da im Firefox, Incredi Mail, Office Word 2003, ... immer die Tahoma Schrift auswählbar war. Demnach nur Steam damit ein Problem hatte. Im Windows Fonts Ordner waren alle Tahoma Schriftarten (Kursiv, Fett, ...) schon vorhanden. 

Wahrscheinlich hat es doch was gebracht in den Program Files/ Steam ... Fonts die Schrift Tahoma noch einzufügen.


----------



## thecroatien (21. Dezember 2010)

@ Gameserver

Auch wenn diverse Leute und auch in ein wenig gemeckert haben, steht im Post 9 meine Lösung.

Ich habe/hatte die Schrift dateien einfach neu geladen und installiert.
Also mecker nich, ließ einfach mal genauer;-D


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Dezember 2010)

thecroatien schrieb:


> @ Gameserver
> 
> Auch wenn diverse Leute und auch in ein wenig gemeckert haben, steht im Post 9 meine Lösung.
> 
> ...


Habe ich wohl durch das ganze Steam geflame überlesen


----------

